# surge and ratings



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

This week in London there has been a strike of our metro system ( London underground ) which was great in terms of business and price surges . So the money was coming in but my ratings were all over the place , all I can put this down to is people not appreciating the final fare. 
Now the dilemma is this , we have chaos in London again next week because of more strikes , so do I work and earn lots of money and risk my rating and risk loosing my job or do I just hang back and keep a good rating 
In my opinion riders should not be allowed to rate the driver at surge time . The whole rating system ducks


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tony T said:


> This week in London there has been a strike of our metro system ( London underground ) which was great in terms of business and price surges . So the money was coming in but my ratings were all over the place , all I can put this down to is people not appreciating the final fare.
> Now the dilemma is this , we have chaos in London again next week because of more strikes , so do I work and earn lots of money and risk my rating and risk loosing my job or do I just hang back and keep a good rating
> In my opinion riders should not be allowed to rate the driver at surge time . The whole rating system ducks


Hi Tony, if there is any inkling that I'm going to suffer a poor rating for something Out of my control, I send a little note to the office and explain what I think is going to Occur. I ask them to kindly negate the bad rating.

You are right about Surge Shock. So I tell the office that I didn't have a chance to placate or explain to them that I'm not in control of pricing.


----------



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

Thanks mate 
Have they negated a bad rating for you before ?
Unfortunately the office bods here are bloody useless , academically top of the tree , but not an ounce of common sense or organisational skills between them .
So I don't expect much hope from them


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tony T said:


> Thanks mate
> Have they negated a bad rating for you before ?
> Unfortunately the office bods here are bloody useless , academically top of the tree , but not an ounce of common sense or organisational skills between them .
> So I don't expect much hope from them


Once. Then a 2nd time I was told there was no bad rating.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I would tend to hang back and wait for traffic to get to normal before working. Yesterday as the Tour de France, I decided to wait until early evening when the roads are reopened before I start working. Though even at 3am, Constitution Hill and The Mall were still shut!


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I would think that the riders are rating everyone in your area poorly because of the "surge shock" from the Metro strike. If I was in your area and had the free time, I would drive as much as I could. I doubt Uber would un-partner with all of their London drivers because everyone's rating dropped


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber agrees to limit surge pricing in weather and emergencies. Not sure how it works, can they charge the 4th highest rate they've charged in that market in the last 60 days?

http://voices.suntimes.com/business-2/uber-limit-price-increases/


----------

